# telescopic cylinders



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

If i run a telescopic cylinder can i still hit a three with out damaging the cylinders. any help would be great


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Jun 1 2009, 12:16 AM~14058485
> *If i run a telescopic cylinder can i still hit a three with out damaging the cylinders. any help would be great
> *



yes..i suggest u give blackmagic a call they have some good ones from what ive heard


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2009, 12:39 AM~14058630
> *yes..i suggest u give blackmagic a call they have some good ones from what ive heard
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

NO, if you are running stock suspension.
yes, if its modded. like longer arms. about 8" longer.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Homie its like Mark said, get some quality strokes (BMH) and dont try to get more lift than your suspension can provide, and they will get the job done. Its people trying to get 20" of lift out of stock suspension that are tearing them up


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

okay solved my problem going to get extended trailing arms from empire customs and 10 inch telescopics but will never end up extending them all 20 inches just about 14 max will post pics when i get it all set up.


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

andrewh you still coming to tulsa hot a hook up on rooms 56 dollars a night hampton inn get at me let me know whats up


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO CUZ IF U FULLY LOCK UP SOME 24'S WHILE TRYING TO DO A POWER 3 WHEEL, YOU WILL BEND THE SHIT OUT OF ONE. BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT. HAVE FUN...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the only time you will bend a cylinder be it a telescopic or reg is if your trying to over work the rear susp the susp has to be modifyed to allow the full cylinder travel ,ive 3d on telscopics for years without any problems


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey yo wats crackin stevie, just wonderin if you sent it yet? pm me homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its going out today homie


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

what type of mods would you need to do to run the 22" tele's on a 82 caddy? i wanted to go with 16's or even 18's but i've heard they'll go through the package tray and could bust out my window.....


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i wanna run bigger cylinders but anything bigger then a 14 will hit the tray i wanna get a mean 3 what do i have to extend and how much


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

easiest and safest udj uppers and lower trailing arms and a slip drive line... then your prepared for whatever you want to do


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 18 2009, 11:05 AM~14804026
> *what type of mods would you need to do to run the 22" tele's on a 82 caddy? i wanted to go with 16's or even 18's but i've heard they'll go through the package tray and could bust out my window.....
> *



if u run a bit taller coil so that the car sits around stock height u can run a taller cylinder such as a 16...but i believe youll run into fitting issues with the trunks torsion bars...but i have the fix for that too lol


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i like sitting a lil low


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 11:31 AM~14804264
> *if u run a bit taller coil so that the car sits around stock height u can run a taller cylinder such as a 16...but i believe youll run into fitting issues with the trunks torsion bars...but i have the fix for that too lol
> *


yea not gonna happen, i love how low the back end goes on my car :biggrin: . as for the torsion bars, they're already gone, i got the gas shocks on there that you were gonna reccommend :0  

but what would i need to do in order to run those 22" tele's? would adjustable uppers and lowers be enough? i already have a slipshaft


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 18 2009, 03:58 PM~14807129
> *yea not gonna happen, i love how low the back end goes on my car  :biggrin: . as for the torsion bars, they're already gone, i got the gas shocks on there that you were gonna reccommend  :0
> 
> but what would i need to do in order to run those 22" tele's? would adjustable uppers and lowers be enough? i already have a slipshaft
> *


well since im only running 16s im gonan have to take a guess on what youd have to do ...

on my car i dropped my upper trailing arm mounts 5.5 inches...and i dont get full extension..so what youd probably have to do it drop both the uppers and lowers....or you might be able to relocate ur upper trailing arms to the frame near where the lowers are located...but im purely guessing at this point since ive never had to work on such a high lock up...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 04:24 PM~14807448
> *well since im only running 16s im gonan have to take a guess on what youd have to do ...
> 
> on my car i dropped my upper trailing arm mounts 5.5 inches...and i dont get full extension..so what youd probably have to do it drop both the uppers and lowers....or you might be able to relocate ur upper trailing arms to the frame near where the lowers are located...but im purely guessing at this point since ive never had to work on such a high lock up...
> *


gotcha, thanks bro. i love those gas shocks, beats the hell outta a pole, probably my favorite upgrade right outta the box :biggrin: !

Can anyone else drop some knowledge? I know it's been done.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 PM~14809098
> *gotcha, thanks bro. i love those gas shocks, beats the hell outta a pole, probably my favorite upgrade right outta the box  :biggrin: !
> 
> Can anyone else drop some knowledge? I know it's been done.....
> *



the only time u really see telescopic cylinders in cars are for those with clearance issues and they usually are like a telescopic 12 that can extend up to like a 16 or 18...otherwise the larger ones are in hoppers..cuz i got 16s in the back of my car now but heres a picture of my rear lock up with only 14s in it at the time


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

nice post a pic of that bitch on the bumper


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you start getting any more lift than kingfish has, and your going to want to start relocating the mounts for the lower arms.thats why most people are content with that lift, the amount ofw ork goes up wuite a bit to get any more lift. some people simpley drop the mounts, but I personally dont lke anything hanging below the frame rails on a driven car.

lengthening them anywhere from 5-10" will give you lots more lift,without the wheels swinging forward too much, and nothing looks out of place.then you'll need to drop and relocate the upper mounts also.I think the easiest way to do that is dra lines straight out to the frail rails, and mount them there.but its best to draw it out on graph paper or 3D cad, so you get the swing you want,and the pinion change you want. you dont want to keep your pinion low enough for the driveline to bind, or the trailing arms to hit the pumpkin when raised, theres a couple mods in case you need to work around that also.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 18 2009, 06:42 PM~14809747
> *nice post a pic of that bitch on the bumper
> *


 :roflmao: WE'RE ALL WAITING 4 THAT.......... :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 07:22 PM~14809450
> *the only time u really see telescopic cylinders in cars are for those with clearance issues and they usually are like a telescopic 12 that can extend up to like a 16 or 18...otherwise the larger ones are in hoppers..cuz i got 16s in the back of my car now but heres a picture of my rear lock up with only 14s in it at the time
> 
> 
> ...


damn! i'd be happy with that lockup for sure, i actually have 14's in the lac right now but it doesn't lock up nearly that high. i have a slipshaft and extendable uppers but i had to bring in the uppers all the way in or i couldn't drive all the way down in the rear.... do i need some adjustable lowers too?

we managed to fix the threads on the powerball and cylinder so i'll be able to put it together thursday, thanks again for the help


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 18 2009, 07:54 PM~14809886
> *you start getting any more lift than kingfish has, and your going to want to start relocating the mounts for the lower arms.thats why most people are content with that lift, the amount ofw ork goes up wuite a bit to get any more lift. some people simpley drop the mounts, but I personally dont lke anything hanging below the frame rails on a driven car.
> 
> lengthening them anywhere from 5-10" will give you lots more lift,without the wheels swinging forward too much, and nothing looks out of place.then you'll need to drop and relocate the upper mounts also.I think the easiest way to do that is dra lines straight out to the frail rails, and mount them there.but its best to draw it out on graph paper or 3D cad, so you get the swing you want,and the pinion change you want. you dont want to keep your pinion low enough for the  driveline to bind, or the trailing arms to hit the pumpkin when raised, theres a couple mods in case you need to work around that also.
> *


very interesting read here, thanks bro, i was hoping you wouldn't say relocate the mounts :biggrin: 

makes sense though :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 18 2009, 06:58 PM~14809929
> *:roflmao: WE'RE ALL WAITING 4 THAT.......... :0
> *


oh snap :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 18 2009, 08:16 PM~14810205
> *damn! i'd be happy with that lockup for sure, i actually have 14's in the lac right now but it doesn't lock up nearly that high. i have a slipshaft and extendable uppers but i had to bring in the uppers all the way in or i couldn't drive all the way down in the rear.... do i need some adjustable lowers too?
> 
> we managed to fix the threads on the powerball and cylinder so i'll be able to put it together thursday, thanks again for the help
> *



and my rear lock up is high like that becuz my cars lowest point is stock height..so im already at an advantage when i start lifting the car...at stock height and zero extension out of the cylinder the bumper sits i believe like 13 to 15 inches..then when i lift the car up and use my cylinders the lock up gets up another 20 to 22 inches...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 18 2009, 07:42 PM~14809747
> *nice post a pic of that bitch on the bumper
> *



fuck..not u too...lol


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

lol i guess it hasnt happend yet :dunno:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 17 2009, 06:51 PM~14797381
> *the only time you will bend a cylinder be it a telescopic or reg is if your trying to over work the rear susp the susp has to be modifyed to allow the full cylinder travel ,ive 3d on telscopics for years without any problems
> *


yep. BMH all day no problems.

my clown car 

















and sorry kingfish. but a hopper should LAY and lift



















just my two cents


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 07:05 AM~14814353
> *yep.  BMH all day no problems.
> 
> my clown car
> ...



:0 :0 WHAT HAPPENED TO GFII...??????


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 08:22 PM~14809450
> *the only time u really see telescopic cylinders in cars are for those with clearance issues and they usually are like a telescopic 12 that can extend up to like a 16 or 18...otherwise the larger ones are in hoppers..cuz i got 16s in the back of my car now but heres a picture of my rear lock up with only 14s in it at the time
> 
> 
> ...


TOO LOW FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 11:09 AM~14816581
> *:0  :0 WHAT HAPPENED TO GFII...??????
> *


i was actually talking about the telescopics not pumps. 



i still like the GF heads i just couldnt seem to get any life out of them. 










and the customer service at prohopper went to shit :0 i complained so much armin sent me like ten rebuild kits. lol


the car i am building now will be all BLACK MAGIC!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 11:18 AM~14816685
> *i was actually talking about the telescopics not pumps.
> i still like the GF heads i just couldnt seem to get any life out of them.
> 
> ...



I STILL SAY THEYRE JUNK......... :angry: THEM FUCKS NEED 2 REFUND EVERYONES MONEY THAT TRIED THEM.....EXCEPT TO THE PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY GOT A FEW THAT WORKED


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 11:24 AM~14816753
> *I STILL SAY THEYRE JUNK......... :angry: THEM FUCKS NEED 2 REFUND EVERYONES MONEY THAT TRIED THEM.....EXCEPT TO THE PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY GOT A FEW THAT WORKED
> *


the first batch was straight trash. i did get a few later that worked. but they would blow seals after a while. :angry: 


but yea, a refund would be nice. i have about ten bad ones


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 08:05 AM~14814353
> *and sorry kingfish. but a hopper should LAY and lift
> 
> 
> ...


looks about stock height to me :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 19 2009, 11:29 AM~14816825
> *looks about stock height to me  :dunno:    :biggrin:
> *


its because my grass is so short :0 


lol, its tuckin tire on a 13 man :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 11:28 AM~14816799
> *the first batch was straight trash. i did get a few later that worked. but they would blow seals after a while.  :angry:
> but yea, a refund would be nice. i have about ten bad ones
> *


EXACTLY RIGHT...................BUT MOST PEOPLE WONT ADMIT TO WHAT U JUST DID....................FUCK IT......I AINT TRIPN..........

THEY ON MY TO DO LIST (NOHOMO).........


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 11:33 AM~14816866
> *EXACTLY RIGHT...................BUT MOST PEOPLE WONT ADMIT TO WHAT U JUST DID....................FUCK IT......I AINT TRIPN..........
> 
> THEY ON MY TO DO LIST (NOHOMO).........
> *


well i gotta keep it real bro.. no use in sugar coating it. it is what it is..

i do regreat i reeped them so hard. then they started breaking. and to top it off prohopper was trying to say i was not rebuilding them correctly.. man i got so pissed. lol 


o well... its the dark side from here on out.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 11:37 AM~14816897
> *well i gotta keep it real bro.. no use in sugar coating it. it is what it is..
> 
> i do regreat i reeped them so hard. then they started breaking. and to top it off prohopper was trying to say i was not rebuilding them correctly.. man i got so pissed. lol
> ...



YEAH...............I WAS PISSED WHEN U WERE TELLN PEOPLE THEY WERE GOOD WHEN I KNEW THEY WERE JUNK.................NOT FROM HEARING....BUT ACTUAL TESTING.............

AND YEAH......I GOT THE WHOLE INSTALLER ERROR BULLSHIT TOO............. :angry:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 11:39 AM~14816914
> *YEAH...............I WAS PISSED WHEN U WERE TELLN PEOPLE THEY WERE GOOD WHEN I KNEW THEY WERE JUNK.................NOT FROM HEARING....BUT ACTUAL TESTING.............
> 
> AND YEAH......I GOT THE WHOLE INSTALLER ERROR BULLSHIT TOO............. :angry:
> *



you should of called me out homie.. you know i dont get butt hurt over that stuff. 
thats what makes us all better. hell i respect your oppinion it may of saved me a grand or so. 

just when i built that caprice and it hit so well i started cheerleading like a mofo 

and when the first couple broke i guess i din't wanna believe it. lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 12:31 PM~14816847
> *its because my grass is so short  :0
> lol, its tuckin tire on a 13 man  :biggrin:
> *


bubble caprices basically have skirts on em tho!

man I used to blow seals on the original G Force heads, every 2 weeks, on 36v... I just thought I was doing something wrong


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 19 2009, 11:46 AM~14816994
> *bubble caprices basically have skirts on em tho!
> 
> man I used to blow seals on the original G Force heads, every 2 weeks, on 36v... I just thought I was doing something wrong
> *


INSTALLER ERROR..................U DONT KNOW SHIT...........TAKE IT TO A PROFFESIONAL

























IS WHAT PRO FOKKERS WOULD SAY :angry:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 19 2009, 11:46 AM~14816994
> *bubble caprices basically have skirts on em tho!
> 
> man I used to blow seals on the original G Force heads, every 2 weeks, on 36v... I just thought I was doing something wrong
> *


man! its still alot lower than stock. should i measure. or are you just busting my balls for fun?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 11:44 AM~14816969
> *you should of called me out homie.. you know i dont get butt hurt over that stuff.
> thats what makes us all better. hell i respect your oppinion it may of saved me a grand or so.
> 
> ...


THAT WAS THE PROBLEM..................I THINK I DID CALL U OUT ON IT.........I DID ALOT OF PEOPLE.......THEN THEY GOT SPONSORED PEOPLE (AINT SAYN NO NAMES)..THAT CLAIMED G F II WAS WORKN FOR THEM...AND POSTED UP PICTURES OF THEIR CARS DOING LIKE 75" OR SO, AND I KNOW THESE FOOLS.......I WAS LIKE WTF???..........I KNOW U DONT HAVE THAT SHIT IN UR CAR...(I HELPED WORK ON SOME OF THEM, SO I KNOW)...WTF???....THEY SAID......WE SPONSORED SO WE BACK THEM UP....



FUCKN BULLSHIT.....THATS HOW THEY FOOLED THE PUBLIC AND GOT MORE PEOPLE TO WASTE MONEY ON THAT JUNK....... :angry:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 11:54 AM~14817092
> *THAT WAS THE PROBLEM..................I THINK I DID CALL U OUT ON IT.........I DID ALOT OF PEOPLE.......THEN THEY GOT SPONSORED PEOPLE (AINT SAYN NO NAMES)..THAT CLAIMED G F II WAS WORKN FOR THEM...AND POSTED UP PICTURES OF THEIR CARS DOING LIKE 75" OR SO, AND I KNOW THESE FOOLS.......I WAS LIKE WTF???..........I KNOW U DONT HAVE THAT SHIT IN UR CAR...(I HELPED WORK ON SOME OF THEM, SO I KNOW)...WTF???....THEY SAID......WE SPONSORED SO WE BACK THEM UP....
> FUCKN BULLSHIT.....THATS HOW THEY FOOLED THE PUBLIC AND GOT MORE PEOPLE TO WASTE MONEY ON THAT JUNK....... :angry:
> *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 11:54 AM~14817092
> *THAT WAS THE PROBLEM..................I THINK I DID CALL U OUT ON IT.........I DID ALOT OF PEOPLE.......THEN THEY GOT SPONSORED PEOPLE (AINT SAYN NO NAMES)..THAT CLAIMED G F II WAS WORKN FOR THEM...AND POSTED UP PICTURES OF THEIR CARS DOING LIKE 75" OR SO, AND I KNOW THESE FOOLS.......I WAS LIKE WTF???..........I KNOW U DONT HAVE THAT SHIT IN UR CAR...(I HELPED WORK ON SOME OF THEM, SO I KNOW)...WTF???....THEY SAID......WE SPONSORED SO WE BACK THEM UP....
> FUCKN BULLSHIT.....THATS HOW THEY FOOLED THE PUBLIC AND GOT MORE PEOPLE TO WASTE MONEY ON THAT JUNK....... :angry:
> *


 :0 

*SPEAL DA BEENZ MA FREND!!!*


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Aug 19 2009, 12:04 PM~14817209
> *:0
> 
> SPEAL DA BEENZ MA FREND!!!
> *


there spilled homie.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 12:07 PM~14817237
> *there spilled homie.
> *


  

*I JAM BEHND DA POWA CURV!!!*


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

I <3 THIS THREAD


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

from telescopics to junk gfII i love the way topics on lil turn around :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 20 2009, 11:03 AM~14827041
> *from telescopics to junk gfII i love the way topics on lil turn around  :biggrin:
> *


we can turn it more if you like.

Pro Hopper is doing so bad in the hydro business, they have started filming pornos as their main source of income. guess thats where the new shop is, a porno studio?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 20 2009, 11:06 AM~14827685
> *we can turn it more if you like.
> 
> Pro Hopper is doing so bad in the hydro business, they have started filming pornos as their main source of income. guess thats where the new shop is, a porno studio?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 08:05 AM~14814353
> *yep.  BMH all day no problems.
> 
> my clown car
> ...



haha its kool...dick...lol...but i built mine to where if i had any problem other then suspension giving out i could still drive the car home..cuz tow truck fees are a bitch lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 20 2009, 12:06 PM~14827685
> *we can turn it more if you like.
> 
> Pro Hopper is doing so bad in the hydro business, they have started filming pornos as their main source of income. guess thats where the new shop is, a porno studio?
> *



they needed to find a good use of their piston pump...u know use it as a back drop then make it fuck the bitch and then pull it out and prove it was all off the shelf piston pump that fucked the bitch lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14817092
> *THAT WAS THE PROBLEM..................I THINK I DID CALL U OUT ON IT.........I DID ALOT OF PEOPLE.......THEN THEY GOT SPONSORED PEOPLE (AINT SAYN NO NAMES)..THAT CLAIMED G F II WAS WORKN FOR THEM...AND POSTED UP PICTURES OF THEIR CARS DOING LIKE 75" OR SO, AND I KNOW THESE FOOLS.......I WAS LIKE WTF???..........I KNOW U DONT HAVE THAT SHIT IN UR CAR...(I HELPED WORK ON SOME OF THEM, SO I KNOW)...WTF???....THEY SAID......WE SPONSORED SO WE BACK THEM UP....FUCKN BULLSHIT.....THATS HOW THEY FOOLED THE PUBLIC AND GOT MORE PEOPLE TO WASTE MONEY ON THAT JUNK....... :angry:
> *


thats cuz all they care about it money and free shit...they could careless about their false advertising shit..they werent real lowriders they were real nutriders...if ur repping something u dont even have in ur trunk then that shows alot about ur own character..plain and simple...

i dont get free shit from blackmagic cuz i suggest people use their products..and u can ask ron or jessica that people have gone to them and ordered up stuff on my advise...i dont get any kind of deals or kick backs..im not sponsored or anything..i do it cuz ive had their pumps in my car for 3 years and i havent replaced a pumphead or pumphead seals, or shaft seals for that matter...the way i look at it is its quality over quantity...i dont get shit from koolaid for using their coils and suggesting them....i do it cuz they are one of the best coils out there if not the best...i have to buy my parts just like many other people out there...so why not just buy parts from companies that shit lasts...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 19 2009, 12:46 PM~14816994
> *bubble caprices basically have skirts on em tho!
> 
> man I used to blow seals on the original G Force heads, every 2 weeks, on 36v... I just thought I was doing something wrong
> *


ya we blow seals and just chalk it up to being either brittle seals on a pumphead thats sat out in the heat...or just overlocking..but when u have to replace them repeatedly then u know its not you..hell they were even pics and topics posted of the pumpheads cracking...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14817092
> *THAT WAS THE PROBLEM..................I THINK I DID CALL U OUT ON IT.........I DID ALOT OF PEOPLE.......THEN THEY GOT SPONSORED PEOPLE (AINT SAYN NO NAMES)..THAT CLAIMED G F II WAS WORKN FOR THEM...AND POSTED UP PICTURES OF THEIR CARS DOING LIKE 75" OR SO, AND I KNOW THESE FOOLS.......I WAS LIKE WTF???..........I KNOW U DONT HAVE THAT SHIT IN UR CAR...(I HELPED WORK ON SOME OF THEM, SO I KNOW)...WTF???....THEY SAID......WE SPONSORED SO WE BACK THEM UP....
> FUCKN BULLSHIT.....THATS HOW THEY FOOLED THE PUBLIC AND GOT MORE PEOPLE TO WASTE MONEY ON THAT JUNK....... :angry:
> *


Ouch :0 ...But it's proven.....Ronnie :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 12:22 AM~14835582
> *thats cuz all they care about it money and free shit...they could careless about their false advertising shit..they werent real lowriders they were real nutriders...if ur repping something u dont even have in ur trunk then that shows alot about ur own character..plain and simple...
> 
> i dont get free shit from blackmagic cuz i suggest people use their products..and u can ask ron or jessica that people have gone to them and ordered up stuff on my advise...i dont get any kind of deals or kick backs..im not sponsored or anything..i do it cuz ive had their pumps in my car for 3 years and i havent replaced a pumphead or pumphead seals, or shaft seals for that matter...the way i look at it is its quality over quantity...i dont get shit from koolaid for using their coils and suggesting them....i do it cuz they are one of the best coils out there if not the best...i have to buy my parts just like many other people out there...so why not just buy parts from companies that shit lasts...
> *


Thanks Kingfish, This is the truth, and we've had plenty of sales with his advise. I do make quality parts because I install and use what I sell...Not just sell what I have..If it doesn't work for me, I don't use it or sell it....some things have slipped thru -like those china teles, but that was short lived, we made them better and cleaner...Always staying ahead of the market is our goal....Biter beware, we have made more advancments in this market than any other, and To copy is flattery to me,this way I know I'm doing it rite


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

BMH 22" tellies


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 21 2009, 07:43 AM~14836790
> *BMH 22" tellies
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14855900
> *Shit looks good homie :biggrin:
> *


thanks, thats not even the highest. it will get a 22" 3 wheel, thats maybe 16


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 23 2009, 09:19 PM~14857846
> *thanks, thats not even the highest. it will get a 22" 3 wheel, thats maybe 16
> *


GOT A PIC LOCKED ALL THE WAY UP ALL AROUND?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 25 2009, 04:03 PM~14877748
> *GOT A PIC LOCKED ALL THE WAY UP ALL AROUND?
> *


----------

